# Tiggys Pet Stop - Cuddle a Skunk



## Tiggys (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi there, 

We are having a cuddle a skunk day at our pet shop, we are in Alcester, Warwickshire.

If you are interested in coming along, please refer to image or website for details.

Look forward to seeing lots of skunk enthusiasts!

Thankyou,

Martin


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

we did this in colins pet shop and took our skunks, it went brilliantly and we raised some money for charity too.

good luck with it


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Yeah we have done it too, at pet shops and sanctuaries, the skunkies loved all the attention, I'm sure yours will be a great success too!!!:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

We did a similar thing at the Ark Sanctuary, just down the road from you in Evesham (with lots of support by RFUK members :notworthy. It went down very well & raised quite a bit of money as well as shwoig the publice Skunkies are not as smelly as they think.

Might pop along on Saturday if I have enough spare time.


----------



## Doogerie (Jul 6, 2007)

i wish somone would do this down here in barkshire


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

I wish i was closer. I'd love to cuddle a skunk :2thumb:


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

Marcia said:


> I wish i was closer. I'd love to cuddle a skunk :2thumb:


Pop in to my shop and say hello, give me a bit of notice and i'll bring mine and Grazzys pair in :2thumb:


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

Squirrel said:


> Pop in to my shop and say hello, give me a bit of notice and i'll bring mine and Grazzys pair in :2thumb:


I might just pop in, i think i need to get a few bits anyway : victory:


----------



## Guy (Aug 31, 2009)

Ooo 15 min drive for me. Think will drop in and have a cuddle with a skunk!

Just was eagar to want to know more about skunk! and how nice they are!


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

Marcia said:


> I might just pop in, i think i need to get a few bits anyway : victory:


Cya there ;]


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

Graz said:


> Cya there ;]


I was in on Saturday : victory:


----------

